

"I don’t want young black kids to aspire to be rappers or ballers." - ovechtrick
http://www.complex.com/covers/childish-gambino-interview-know-the-ledge-2014-cover-story/
“Coding is a beautiful thing,” he says. “If there is a God, he definitely codes. There are fail-safes in the world. That’s code. I don’t want young black kids to aspire to be rappers or ballers. Even lawyers and doctors—those are service positions. I want them to be coders. They can make their own worlds then. They don’t need anybody else. I love hearing those kids’ ideas, all these kids on the Internet. The excitement of making something, that’s the spark of God.”
======
ovechtrick
Donald glover on writing code.

“Coding is a beautiful thing,” he says. “If there is a God, he definitely
codes. There are fail-safes in the world. That’s code. I don’t want young
black kids to aspire to be rappers or ballers. Even lawyers and doctors—those
are service positions. I want them to be coders. They can make their own
worlds then. They don’t need anybody else. I love hearing those kids’ ideas,
all these kids on the Internet. The excitement of making something, that’s the
spark of God.

